# nissen fundoplasty



## arcosas (May 15, 2012)

"Always code to the highest specificity."

43282 seems to describe the procedure more accurately


----------



## heathermc (May 15, 2012)

if he did not repair a hernia i would stick with 43280...this is just like the lap hernia codes, the mesh is not chargeable.


----------



## arcosas (May 15, 2012)

Yes, 43282 includes Nissen fundoplasty.

"43282: Laparoscopy, surgical repair of paraesophageal hernia, INCLUDES fundoplasty, when performed; with implantation of mesh"


----------

